# Nothing but my location shows on App



## python134r (Jul 24, 2015)

I went online this morning, I see myself [blue dot], I see the map, that's it, it shows the surge at the present time, but that's it. Nothing else, I find it hard to believe that Palm Beach County Florida has nothing, this has got to be wrong.......

Anyone having trouble with the app....?

1st post nice to be here.....


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

The drivers app only shows you. The riders app will show the other 1,000 Uber drivers around you.

What were you looking for or what did you think was on the drivers app?

Be sure to download the riders app as well. It will come in handy.

Welcome to the Forums!!


----------

